# No More Pigeons;(



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

my neighbor hates us because one day his old toyota's gas tank was leaking and he thought we did it and we called 911 to come fix it. so they complained that we have pigeons and home association sent us a letter that we cant keep pigeons anymore


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh my gosh Im so sorry I hope you dont have to get rid of them. 

Is there anyone you can call to stop this I mean I dout your making a mess does your nabour have one good reason why he does not like them?

If not Id give him heck!! but dont do that it might make him more mad. 

You can't get rid of your beautiful birds Armin thats horrible you did not even tuch that car grrrrr some ppl are so stupid adding your pigeons In his own problem Im shur there must be somthing you can do.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MAJOR BUMMER!!

What reason did the Association GIVE???


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

i already called animal control for my city and they said if your are is bigger than 10,000 SQFT then you can keep as many as you want
but we live in a townhouse so there isnt much that i can do

they said it brings diseases and smell and more but i clean them every week and they take shower every day


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

That's so lame. I'm sorry you can't keep pigeons anymore, but you could keep one or two of your favorites in the house as pets?

Be on the lookout for a good new home to place your little feathered friends.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

armin369 said:


> i already called animal control for my city and they said if your are is bigger than 10,000 SQFT then you can keep as many as you want
> but we live in a townhouse so there isnt much that i can do


Can you have PETS? How many? Includes birds?

How many birds do you have? Inside birds? Can't remember your situation...


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

i dont like keeping pigeons as pets in the house


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

armin369 said:


> i dont like keeping pigeons as pets in the house


Another major bummer!


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Can you have PETS? How many? Includes birds?
> 
> How many birds do you have? Inside birds? Can't remember your situation...


 any pets besides ducks pigeons, chickens and those animals, but besides that i can have anything i want in or outside the house
and i have about 13 birds and i dont have any inside birds, they are all out(i only keep pigeons)


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Another major bummer!


its because of my mom, she said it'll smell, poop everywhere and stuff so yeah


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Im so sorry Armin you have some of the most Beautiful birds On this site and I love looking at the pics of them.

So you would not want to keep 1 or 2 in the house? I have had pigeons In the house and they where fine no smell as long as ya keep it clean.

Sheeshh nabours I wish all nabours where nice and never had anything bad too say about pets Im soo sorry Armin I wish you could keep them you take great care of your birds this nearly brings me to tears I hate it when ppl have to get rid of there lovley birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

armin369 said:


> my neighbor hates us because one day his old toyota's gas tank was leaking and he thought we did it and we called 911 to come fix it. so they complained that we have pigeons and home association sent us a letter that we cant keep pigeons anymore


I'm sorry that this happened BUT...........if you live in an area with a home association, you SHOULD have checked before you brought pigeons into the yard. You used to be able to have pigeons anywhere, but that's not the case now days............there are many restrictions all over the country and more are being added every day. I hope you can work it out..........I would advise you to go about it all "very nicely" or you'll loose for sure.
Good luck.


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi Im So Sorry Armin..*

Hi

Im So Sorry Armin...Damn Neighbours Like This  

Where Do You Live If Its Not Too Far I Will Ask My Mom If I Could Have Them But Only If You Want  

Heather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Armin, I am so sorry this has happened. It seems like we've been with you from the very beginning of your getting pigeons, fixing their loft, worrying with you when they got sick or being happy with you when you had squabs hatch. 

Will your friend (who has so many) be able to take your birds? If you and your brother still clean his lofts then at least you'd be able to see them.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Heather-Mole said:


> Where Do You Live If Its Not Too Far I Will Ask My Mom If I Could Have Them But Only If You Want
> 
> Heather


Armin is in Virginia in The States and you're in The UK, right?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am sorry about your situation.

It is pretty much a losing battle when someone complains, especially when a home association is involved.

I don't live in a home association type set-up, but I try to stay friendly with my closest neighbors as they have the power to change things, with just a phone call, no matter what the law says.


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

You keep Tipplers/High flyers? If you are forced to give them up, let me know, I have extra space in my loft.

But otherwise, try your best. If you have another friend near you who keeps pigeons, let him borrow them for a while.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

wow im really sorry to hear that. what will become of your birds? do you have someone to take them?


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

armin,
I'm so sorry for your situation. I just came out of a simular situation where people wanted me to get rid of my birds. You should read your state's Fish and Wildlife Act and see if there is anything important in there, that's how I got to keep my birds. But if you're live in this "home association" it might not help at all. 
I'm sorry about all this. 
Hilary Dawn


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

well good and bad news, my neighbor was out walking his dog, so my brother came out and start making fun of him then the guy got mad and came and said ok i am sorry for complaining about everything and lets be friends and no more complains. and he shook his hand with my brother. so i am guessing if we keep the pigeons nothing will happen but if they come and see it then we'll pay the fine and then get rid of them


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Great news Im glad your nabour went on the friendly side but....

I hope you dont have to pay a fine maybe you could reduce the number of your birds from 13 to around 6 because there gone keep breeding If you dont take away the eggs.
Do you let them breed and have squabs when ever they want?

Well I hope everything goes good. 

Also how is that morning dove you found a while back?


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah i take away their eggs
and that dove got way better and I let it out and it flew away but then the next day it came back to my yard but then it left


----------



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm sorry to ear about your birds m8. I'm not suposed to keep pigeons where I live, but I'v just bought a pair of fantails and built a dovecote to keep them in, couldn't you just have something small like that?(my neighbours are ok)I'm afraid if I was blamed for something I didn't do,you can bet I'd do something, like wedge a potato up his exhaust that takes some finding and his toyota won't go till he finds it


----------



## Drkevlmky666 (Jul 11, 2006)

*shame*

 I think its a crying shame when something like that happens and they take it out on the animals. If you dont like someone or something that they did, why would you call up and complain on their pets? The animals are the innocent victims. I'm glad the neighbor made amends, but it kills me to know how some people can be so ignorant.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

That's terrible, sorry to hear that, hopefully everything will work out.......where in VA do you live? .............. I live in the southern part of WV


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

armin are these your pigeons?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGTwl05xNRk

i saw the guy had the same name as you in here so i just thought it was u.


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> armin are these your pigeons?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGTwl05xNRk
> 
> i saw the guy had the same name as you in here so i just thought it was u.


They probably are, the two usernames are the same 'armin369'


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

i live in northern VA
and yes those are my pigeons but thats only 1/4


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

armin369 said:


> i live in northern VA
> and yes those are my pigeons but thats only 1/4


They look awesome. Hows your situation now? any better?


----------

